# Best Ever Carrot Cake and Cream Cheese Icing



## lovetobake45 (Feb 4, 2010)

This carrot cake recipe is the best I have ever had it is moist and so good.

Carrot Cake

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Grease and flour a 10 inch tube pan or a 13x9 in.baking pan.

2 cups sugar
1 cup vegetable oil

Cream these together well.

Add 4 eggs one at a time mixing well after each.

Add 2 cups grated carrots.

Combine;
2 cups flour
1 tsp.baking powder
1 tsp.baking soda
1/4 tsp.salt
1-1/2 tsp.cinnamon
1/2 cup of ground walnuts

Add to the egg mixture and mix well.

Pour in pan and bake for 1 hour or until toothpick is clean.

Cream Cheese Icing

4 ounces of cream cheese
1/2 cup butter
1-1/2 cup icing sugar
1 tsp. vanilla
pinch of salt

Cream butter and cheese add icing sugar and vanilla and salt.

I found this recipe on www.havefunbaking.com


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks like a good carrot cake recipe. You might like mine as well. I suppose it's not too surprising that there are a lot of similiarities. Afterall, it's carrot cake.

BDL


----------



## ryxin (Jan 20, 2010)

oh it seems so yummy..how does the taste of carrot cake? i haven't been taste this one..
maybe ill gonna try it..anyways thanks for the nice recipe! love it..


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

> oh it seems so yummy..how does the taste of carrot cake? i haven't been taste this one.. maybe ill gonna try it..anyways thanks for the nice recipe! love it..


Ryxin,

A carrot cake is a lot like a spice cake, but with ... you'll never guess ... some carrot flavor as well. Also, they're typically made with a very sweet frosting. The recipe at the top of the thread is a very straightforward example.

My recipe (follow the link in my previous post) uses crushed pineapple or applesauce to make the cake moister -- very common "variations." Another distinction is my frosting which is not nearly as sweet and uses some maple as well.

When it comes to hers or mine, I'm not saying one is better than the other -- they just represent different branches on the same tree.

BDL


----------



## lovetobake45 (Feb 4, 2010)

I read your recipe for carrot cake and it is similar to mine. Both of them are delicious. My favorite cake to make. I got a statement made to me on another site about using baking powder and baking soda without using buttermilk or lemon juice or an acid of some kind.I see your recipe is the same as mine using both.I also have a recipe for pumpkin loaf that uses baking soda and baking powder and no acid based ingredient at all. Do you find this "odd" as this was the way it was put to me?


----------



## chefguy (Nov 16, 2009)

good, take times to grate the carrots.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

lovetobake45 said:


> I got a statement made to me on another site about using baking powder and baking soda without using buttermilk or lemon juice or an acid of some kind.I see your recipe is the same as mine using both.I also have a recipe for pumpkin loaf that uses baking soda and baking powder and no acid based ingredient at all. Do you find this "odd" as this was the way it was put to me?


Love,

It's a question of proportions. Modern double acting baking powder is a combination of three things: an acid activated leavener, a dry acid, and a heat activated leavener. As soon as it's mixed with the liquid ingredients, the dry acid dissolves and potentiates the acid activated leavener. There's enough dry acid in baking powder to potentiate some baking soda as well.

I find the combination gives me better lift than baking powder by itself, and that the combination reduces the risk of metallic taste that comes along with using just baking powder.

If baking soda were the only leavening agent, you'd need an additional acid. But, as I said, baking powder already contains enough to get the soda going; that is, as long as there's a sufficient proportion of BP to soda. It's very common to see the combination in a recipe. The idea that it would need additional acid seems very old fashioned to me.

BDL


----------



## lovetobake45 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank you very much,I appreciate you educating me on the use of these two. I am just a home cook who follows a recipe and I really love to learn new things and you are very knowledgeable,I have read a lot of your other posts.It is great of you to share.I would love to copy this answer and post it to the lady who said my carrot cake recipe must be an experiment.(but only with your permission).I do not mind being criticized but I would like it if they at least tried the recipe first.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm glad to have helped. Go ahead and post my response. When you do, I'd appreciate it if you could credit me as "Boar D. Laze," and would further appreciate it if you could provide links to Chef Talk and to my site, CookFoodGood as well.

Thanks you and your welcome. Or, is it vice versa?

BDL


----------



## rosemaria (Feb 25, 2010)

I never thought such a cake can be possible.. i will make this one for my family thanks for sharing recepie...


----------



## lovetobake45 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank you and I will certainly do both! Give you credit and add your site!


----------

